# Märklin layout under construction @ home



## Monsieur CTS (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's the first half part of the second level of the futur layout, with also 22 meters long comparing to the 140 meters long of the final layout in 2010. Planning is still under work and my father has begun building it september 2008 in Strasbourg (East-France). Videoclip shows some german Märklin-trains in HO of the time III, IV & V :

Märklin layout construction begins

Hope you'll enjoy, and waiting for your advise or comments, knowing that the biggest part of the project is missing for now ! 

See you


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

excellent video, Thanks for posting the link

John


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Ditto, here.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Working catenary...woo hoo.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Great M track layout, I love it. Do you have a track plan?

How are you controlling it? Any computer?


----------

